

API Driven Development - rdegges
https://stormpath.com/blog/api-driven-development

======
mvd366
While I agree that reinventing the wheel every time you start a new project is
not an efficient method of development, I've grown to become weary of volatile
APIs. A service which has only been operational for a short time and is under
constant development means that my implementation may no longer be supported 6
months down the road if the service iterates significantly or worse yet, the
company goes belly up. I understand this isn't going to happen to the likes of
heroku overnight but unless there is an obvious, well supported api to use for
a particular functionality, one should still take the time to consider the
advantages and disadvantages of doing so.

~~~
asalazar
Good point. I think it's wise to due your diligence on the APIs you're
considering. Do they have a good track record of availability? Supporting
backwards compatibility when they release features? Are they secure? Is it
well documented?

Here at Stormpath, these items are a higher priority than any new feature.

------
AznHisoka
I see someone has received millions in funding. Paying for APIs that nickel
and dime you will add up eventually.

~~~
cwbrandsma
In this case it is a lot of services to nickel/dime you. And your user account
list is often the most valuable part of you applications data. I don't want
that in the hands of another company, or subject to DNS outages.

